# OrbitBehavior empfängt keine Mouseevents mehr



## fliegenpilz001 (14. Jan 2007)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Am Anfang meiner Applikation soll ein Menü mit mehreren Menüpunkten angezeigt werden (Branchgraph1 ist live).
Hat der Benutzer einen der Menüpunkte ausgewählt, wird soll was anderes angezeigt werden (Branchgraph2). Dafür lösche ich Branchgraph1 mit Branchgraph1.detach() und füge Branchgraph2  mit addBranchGraph(Branchgraph2) zur ViewPlatform.

Für die Navigation (Translation und Zoom) arbeite ich mit dem Orbitbehavior das mit addViewPlatformBehavior() schon am Anfang zur ViewPlatform hinzugefügt wird. 

Mit Branchgraph1 funktioniert das Behavior auch, aber mit Branchgraph2 funktioniert am Anfang nur das zoomen(), aber
sobald ich eine Maustaste drücke oder draggen möchte empfängt das Behavior keine Mausevents mehr und es funktioniert nichts mehr an Navigation. 

( ich arbeite mit einer Instanz eines SimpleUniverse) 

Ich wäre für jede Anregung dankbar, denn ich schlage mich schon ein paar Tage damit rum; eine Frage hätte ich noch, würde es etwas bringen ein VirtualUniverse zu erzeugen und mit mehreren ViewingPlatform zu arbeiten?

Thanks, monika


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Jan 2007)

fliegenpilz001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eine Frage hätte ich noch, würde es etwas bringen ein VirtualUniverse zu erzeugen und mit mehreren ViewingPlatform zu arbeiten?



Gefühlsmäßig: Nein, aber ich weiß es nicht wirklich 

Schonmal ausprobiert nicht den kompletten BranchGraph zu ersetzen, sondern vllt da nochmal ne BranchGroup dazwischenzuhängen?


----------



## fliegenpilz001 (17. Jan 2007)

Hi, 

habe das Problem gefunden, war mein eigener Fehler! Na das ist es wohl immer. 

Aber ich glaube ich habe einen Bug im Orbitbehavior gefunden, wenn man es auf enable(false) setzt funktioniert der zoom bis man eine Maustaste drückt


----------

